# Brisket on the Weber Kettle



## wmarkw (May 30, 2009)

My main smoke toy is the camp chef 24 smoke vault but it is out of work due to an issue with the burner. I had my Clark Grizzwald moment last weekend while smoking. A fierce rain storm came in and I thought I was ok until the gutter over flowed and niagara falls came gushing down right into the top vent of the smoker. I was cursing up a storm trying to get the food moved to my gas grill and I think I jarred something with the burner and its not working. It was a sight to be hold and unfortunately my 3 year old witnessed it. LOVELY.

Moving on, my dad gave me his weber kettle and I wanted to do a brisket on it. So I grab a 8.5lb from Sams I have it smoking as we speak. Using a combo of cherry and pecan. Have the temps maintained around 220-230 and I'm using some lump in combo with briquets. This really is my first real smoke using lump/charcoal and having to maintain the fire and its been fun.

Here is a pic of the brisket:


Rubbed and ready:


Weber getting ready:


Weber smoking away:


Some smoked brats for dinner:


Nice smoke ring!



I will keep updating this one through out the evening. Have a feeling it will be a long one. Started at 430pm est here in Augusta. Nice evening for a long smoke as its hovering around 80 deg right now.

I have yet to mop the brisket and I have it fat cap down. Should I do a mop or leave it be? Thanks for viewing!!


----------



## bassman (May 30, 2009)

Looks good so far.  Sorry to hear about the Smoke Vault.  Have you contacted customer service yet?  They've been quite helpful to me.  Keep us updated.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 31, 2009)

Even the lil' sausages got some smoke, love a good smoke ring! Hope to see some pics of the finished brisky, looks like it was off to a great start!


----------



## wmarkw (May 31, 2009)

Oh Bassman you would have freaked if you saw what my CCSV24 went through.  Unreal.  I had ABTs, a batch of beans, beef ribs and chicken all smoking away when the levys' broke loose.  The beans caught a good chunk of the water before I could get everthing transferred to the gas grill.  I'll be calling on Camp Chefs customer serivce this week and will PM you if I need some more help.

Here is the brisket 5 hours in.  Brisket temps are at 155 ish and I think I hit the plateau.  I just applied a mop and more wood and popping another cool one!!

Here is my mop recipe:

2/3 cups apple juice
1 shot of whiskey
1/3 cup of bacon grease
2 teaspoons of my rub
Splash of beer


----------



## isutroutbum (May 31, 2009)

Great job!!!!! I love the little weber's! I've got an 18.5" micro duder, and it makes some good smoke. Downside - very little space for lots of meat; upside - EASY to regulate temps! 

Smoke looks really, really tasty! Nice work.

Best,
Trout

P.S. I use the exact same therms for mine too!


----------



## tasunkawitko (May 31, 2009)

looking really good!


----------



## the dude abides (May 31, 2009)

Looking good.  I love doing smokes on my Kettle.  It is work though, having to keep and eye on it constantly and adding fuel.  But your's is looking sweet.  Be sure to show us some finished picts.

Points for your first Kettle smoke.


----------



## bassman (May 31, 2009)

Mark, here's a number for you.  Call Brett at Camp Chef (435-752-3922 Ext 129).  He's the Director of Engineering and was more than helpful when I had a problem with my burner.  Hope this helps.


----------



## irishteabear (May 31, 2009)

Looking good.  Keep us posted on the progress.  Sorry to hear about your misadventure.


----------



## rivet (May 31, 2009)

Very nice brats! Good looking brisky too, and I'm sorry to hear about your Grizzwald moment.


----------



## wmarkw (May 31, 2009)

Thanks all. The weber is some work but it was a fun process and I will be expirementing more with it. I got tired at 12am and wrapped the brisket in foil and placed it in a 225* oven right around 155* internal. Probe alarm went off around 330am at 190*. I did the cooler/towels trick and let it rest until I got up at 730am. Just got done slicing and wow is it good. Had some for breakfast but will be serving it up sammy style today for dinner.


----------

